# pepsi throwback



## cp478

this stuff is great, just the way i remember pepsi tasting when i was a kid.
go out and give it a try, youll like it.

the mt dew throwback is good too.


----------



## cp478

also works great as a mixer, trust me. better than the regular pepsi


----------



## dj1340

Is this something new in stores?


----------



## cp478

yeah its made with sugar instead of corn syrup, just like the good old days.


----------



## cp478

i dont live all that far from cinci , so it should be available in your area too, don.


----------



## Cigary

Like the old Dr.Pepper that was made with sugar cane and still do in a couple of locations. You can't beat that old taste.


----------



## AspiringGent

Cool! Haven't seen it in Canada (yet).


----------



## dj1340

I'll be looking for that tomorrow!


----------



## andrew s

We have had it in Florida for about a month. The pepsi and mountain dew are both great and different tasting.


----------



## elderboy02

I can't find this anywhere near me :mad2:


----------



## cp478

I would think it is around cincy somewhere, because i live fairly close.


----------



## tuelle

both are delicious. i'm trying to keep them both stocked up now. I heard it would go away after this summer...


----------



## dj1340

Finally found the Pepsi at Krogers. The only thing missing is the 12oz bottle it used to come in,
What a difference in flavor!


----------



## hornitosmonster

going to have to look for it.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Pepsi Corporation was involved in an experimental program.

In Pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name. For example, the trade name of Tylenol also has a generic name of Acetaminophen. Aleve is also called Naproxen. Amoxil is also called 
Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen.

The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced 
that it has settled on the generic name of Mycoxafloppin. Also considered were Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of 
course, Ibepokin.

Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer. It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of "cocktails", "highballs" and just a good old-fashioned "stiff drink". Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO.

Thought for the day: There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge 
erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.

Remember... STRESSED is just desserts spelled backwards!


----------



## SMOKE20

Throwback is awesome


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Pepsi Corporation was involved in an experimental program.
> 
> In Pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name. For example, the trade name of Tylenol also has a generic name of Acetaminophen. Aleve is also called Naproxen. Amoxil is also called
> Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen.
> 
> The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced
> that it has settled on the generic name of Mycoxafloppin. Also considered were Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of
> course, Ibepokin.
> 
> Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer. It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of "cocktails", "highballs" and just a good old-fashioned "stiff drink". Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO.
> 
> Thought for the day: There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge
> erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.
> 
> Remember... STRESSED is just desserts spelled backwards!


*Well atleast you didn't post a picture of a BIG ASH!!!*


----------



## MrMusicMan1

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Pepsi Corporation was involved in an experimental program.
> 
> In Pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name. For example, the trade name of Tylenol also has a generic name of Acetaminophen. Aleve is also called Naproxen. Amoxil is also called
> Amoxicillin and Advil is also called Ibuprofen.
> 
> The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced
> that it has settled on the generic name of Mycoxafloppin. Also considered were Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix, and of
> course, Ibepokin.
> 
> Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer. It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one. Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the names of "cocktails", "highballs" and just a good old-fashioned "stiff drink". Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: MOUNT & DO.
> 
> Thought for the day: There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2040, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge
> erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.
> 
> Remember... STRESSED is just desserts spelled backwards!


That one is great!!! It's a keeper.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Sweet_Cigars said:


> *Well atleast you didn't post a picture of a BIG ASH!!!*


Is this better?


----------



## SMOKE20

VERY NICE:whoo:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Is this better?


That's awesome Andy!:spank:


----------

